# Identify the frog!



## Lordoftheswarms (Apr 27, 2009)

Is this an Oophaga pumilio? What morph?


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's definately a pumilio I'd guess that it's a blue jeans judging by color but it could be black jeans as well


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, it looks like a blue jeans pumilio. There are several other types of pumilio that can look like that, such as mancreek and almirante, but considering how bright the blue is I'm betting it's a blue jeans.
Bryan


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

There are a few possibilities, but if you don't know, you'll never know for certain. There is simply too much intra- locale variation.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautiful pumilio, regardless of a certain identification. I bet the picture doesn't even do it justice. It looks like this is a viv shot, does the owner of the frog at least know where it came from? Maybe with a little bit of research you might be able to ask the breeder or original buyer. Good luck!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

it looks like the photo has been slightly played with in PS and the saturation are in benefit of the blue.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Lordoftheswarms said:


> Is this an Oophaga pumilio? What morph?


Most likely bluejeans, possibly mancreek.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

mancreek are more greyish and def not that blue and black jeans are much darker on the legs then that, its a blue jeans, but i have cristobals that look just like that


----------

